
Kernel Bug 196683 – Random Soft Lockup on New Ryzen Build - TaylorAlexander
https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196683
======
TaylorAlexander
My computer is affected by this issue. Upon researching it, I discovered this
is one of those bizzare issues where a major long standing issue with a
product is seemingly ignored. I’m running the custom kernel and I replaced my
CPU, and yet my Ryzen system still freezes. I’d heard great things all around
for this CPU and I’m surprised it would have such a glaring unfixed error. My
hope in sharing this is to give the issue more visibility. Many people are
affected by the system instability this bug creates.

